# Upcoming ASX company related events?



## The Owls (21 July 2009)

Is it posible to look either on the ASX, Comsec sites or elsewhere to find the dates for future events include AGMs, upcoming dividends and interim and full year results announcements for listed companies.


----------



## skc (21 July 2009)

*Re: Events include AGMs, upcoming dividends and interim and full year results announc*



The Owls said:


> Is it posible to look either on the ASX, Comsec sites or elsewhere to find the dates for future events include AGMs, upcoming dividends and interim and full year results announcements for listed companies.




http://www.investorsnetwork.com.au/research_channel/calendar_book/index.php


----------



## wonderrman (21 July 2009)

The Herald Sun has meeting details and major annoucements for the week in the Monday edition. I'm sure the AFR would have something like that in more detail too.

wonder.


----------



## cheeyeen (22 July 2009)

The Owls said:


> Is it posible to look either on the ASX, Comsec sites or elsewhere to find the dates for future events include AGMs, upcoming dividends and interim and full year results announcements for listed companies.




This is the link from ASX website.

http://www.brr.com.au/partner/asx


----------



## lips1977 (31 July 2009)

Also useful for reporting dates and dividend dates is:

www dot incomeinvestor dot com dot au

(Sorry, haven't got enough posts to be able to include links.... )

Cheers,


----------

